# Body cleaning (Motorhome) off course



## Barbizon (Aug 31, 2008)

The GRP on my motorhome has lost its shine.Any suggestions on the best way of re-polishing the van.

Barbizon


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Have you considered polishing it?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning, 

I can't recommend the following product based on personal experience but 3M manufacture a fibreglass cleaner and a fibreglass restorer, Farecla also do a cleaner/restorer so it may be worth searching for these and perhaps reading any reviews on Amazon to detail effectiveness.

Regards
Chris


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Call in at any chandler or boating shop. You will be overwhelmed with products for cleaning GRP.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

I have used Meguiars 3 stage fiberglass restorer. It consists of a mild restoring compound, a polish and a top coat. It brought up the fiberglass a treat on my Hymer. I then use a spray called Shiny Stuff which I then use after a wash to protect the bodywork.

Terry


----------



## Barbizon (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you everyone for sound advice,

Enjoy reading all your blogs

Barbizon


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Terry,
Where did you get the Meguiars 3 stage polish from and was it expensive?
Mel.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Meguires stuff is certainly not cheap, but it is very good.

You get what you pay for! 

If it's GRP then you do need the correct stuff, normal car stuff just won't do the job.

Try EBay or Mr Google


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

If the fibreglass mouldings have lost there shine and look a bit chalky on the surface it is because the Gel Coat has oxidised and needs cutting back to put a shine back on it. this will do the job http://www.ecfibreglasssupplies.co.uk/p-208-farecla-gel-coat-restorer-wax-500-ml.aspx

The Gel Coat is much thicker than a paint finish so not the same risk of going through it as you polish, actually absolutely no chance on a properley applied Gel Coat.

Martin


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Baron1 said:


> Hi Terry,
> Where did you get the Meguiars 3 stage polish from and was it expensive?
> Mel.


Mel, 
I got mine from Amazon as they had a special deal on that made it cheaper than eBay. I will be trawling the internet again soon as I will want some more as I will give the van a good going over before the winter arrives (might be a little late for that already!). As Cabby said its not cheap but knocks spots of the car products I was using beforehand.

Terry


----------

